# Phrag St. Peter 'Wacoasta'



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2013)

Forgot to post this beauty I got from Dot


----------



## TDT (Feb 12, 2013)

Another one for my wish list! Simply beautiful.


----------



## Hera (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice. Elegant bloom.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the petal coloring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine's in spike, also, Rick -- two spikes. This has been a faithful bloomer and good grower for me.

(Only it is Wacousta)


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, beauty it is !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 13, 2013)

Great St. Peter. I think mine has resigned.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> (Only it is Wacousta)



I figured that out after it was too late. Old and poor eye sight:sob:


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 13, 2013)

Great color and good shape, I like it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 13, 2013)

I love these pink phrags!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I figured that out after it was too late. Old and poor eye sight:sob:


OMG! First of all, you got off light! Wacoasta!! 


Second, you're not that old!! :evil:
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Carper (Feb 14, 2013)

Cracking blooming there Rick.

Gary
UK:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2013)

a beaty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OMG! First of all, you got off light! Wacoasta!!
> 
> 
> Second, you're not that old!! :evil:
> Yay besseae hybrids!


Wacousta is the name of the town I live in. That's the clonal name of choice for my plants.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 15, 2013)

We love Wacousta! Its Dot's spot!

(PS. Dot, judging this wkend:wink


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> We love Wacousta! Its Dot's spot!
> 
> (PS. Dot, judging this wkend:wink



Oh? How interesting. I don't think mine will be open in time for our show next weekend, so it will be fun to see how yours does. Good luck!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2013)

nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2013)

Any news, Rick???


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes Dot, The judges loved the strong color but the second spike that just opened had some twisting to the petals that wasn't consistent with the one I posted above. They wanted all the flowers to look closely alike.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2013)

I knew you would take it hard! But we/I will never give up!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I knew you would take it hard! But we/I will never give up!


There is always next time!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice blooming Rick!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, that's a really beautiful Phrag

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful! And you know how to take pictures like Dot, too.


----------

